# Headers coat or not??



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Most posts I have read on here rave about getting your new headers coated. Does it make that much of a difference? Should I also get the mids coated? The speed shop I spoke to seemed like he wasn't a big fan of it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Coating helps keep the engine bay temps down. Lower temps = free HP. I've seen a few people do the mids as well, but most just do the long tubes.


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is the hp gain worth the price? Or is it like 1-2 hp difference?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

It's not just the lower under hood temps that you benefit from. Raw headers rust and look horrible within a year. Ceramic ones look good for a very long time.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

For sure get them ceramic coated. Make sure the headers are coated inside as well as outside. If left uncoated the concentration of heat will deteriorate the tubes from the inside out.


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if marylandspeed coats just the outside? Or both outside and inside?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> For sure get them ceramic coated. Make sure the headers are coated inside as well as outside. If left uncoated the concentration of heat will deteriorate the tubes from the inside out.


I'm still yet to actually see a set of headers that are rusted out and needed replaced on a GTO. Even the Pacesetters are holding up just fine.



bridogr1 said:


> Does anyone know if marylandspeed coats just the outside? Or both outside and inside?


I believe MD Speed can have them Hot Jet coated and that is inside and out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Besides appearance coating is twofold. First it keeps some heat out of the already hot engine bay. The other is that by keeping heat out of the bay it keeps the heat _in_ the tube which means that the exhaust gases keep their velocity. Sluggish gases rob power.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*coatings*

Coatings are expensive, the good ones anyway, but worth it. We did take underhood temps. on a fairly wild sm.block at running temp.
After coating the underhood temp dropped by 40 degrees!
The other benefits are as listed above, the big one to me, headers lifespan is increased by 100%


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Agree with all of the above. Stainless should be coated as well for the above mentioned reasons.


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the input. I will definitely get them coated!


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

ceramic > painted and stainless


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

are kooks jba coated and ready to install or they need to be coated as well?


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Now my only decision left is what brand to get. I was really leaning toward kook's but some people seem to think they are over priced. I have read a lot of good things on this forum about pacesetters. I might be more confused then when I started. I do know for sure I will get them ceramic coated. So one decision down, and one to go.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Kooks and American Racing are the two best as far as quality imo. I'm not a fan of Pacesetter at all.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you plan on keeping your car a few years I'd stay away from Pacesetters. They are mild steel and won't last coated or not.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm, bought my kooks headers from summitracing, coukd not tell if they were coated or not


----------



## sik goat (Aug 20, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Besides appearance coating is twofold. First it keeps some heat out of the already hot engine bay. The other is that by keeping heat out of the bay it keeps the heat _in_ the tube which means that the exhaust gases keep their velocity. Sluggish gases rob power.


+ 1. specially living in the northern states where salt and snow come into play.. pacesetters will rust, stainless wont.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

had a set done once and they started rusting in 3 years


----------

